# 64bit vs. 32bit | AMD64 vs. EM64T

## koval_ski

Zamęt jaki panuje w sieci i wszechogarniająca dezinformacja dotycząca 64-bitowych procesorów AMD i Intela spowodowała u mnie niemałą frustrację.

Naczytałem się wielu publikacji w których przekonywano że AMD64 i EM64T to nie są prawdziwe 64 bity, że tylko Power5, UltraSparc i Itanium są naprawdę 64-bitowe. To w czym tkwi (jeżeli tkwi) nieprawdziwość 64-bitowości w AMD64 i EM64T? Przeczytałem że Athlon 64 ma rejestry rozszerzone do 64bit, że wykonuje 64bit instrukcje (więc czego miałoby brakować?). 

Gdzieś też natrafiłem że EM64T to tylko poszerzenie przestrzeni adresowej. Jeszcze gdzie indziej że obie technologie są ze sobą zgodne, a zaraz potem że AMD64 ma o jedną instrukcję więcej   :Confused:  Podobno 64 bity w P4 to jeden wielki wał ponieważ tam zmuszono dwie 32bit jednostki ALU do pojedynczej pracy 64bit ale wydajność tym samym spadła drastycznie. Dotarłem też do testów gdzie testowano kodowanie DivX, mp3 i zip i w środowisku 64bitowym wydajność wzrastała od 15% do nawet 50%   :Shocked: 

Więc jak to jest, czy AMD64 i EM64T to tylko hasła marketingowe? Czy warto stawiać na systemy operacyjne 64-bitowe (oczywiście mam tu na myśli Gentoo   :Wink:  )

Jak jest ze stabilnością 64bitowego Gentoo na desktopach i serwerach, jaki jest przyrost mocy obliczeniowej?

Arfrever: Ortografia ('s/miało by/miałoby/')

----------

## Poe

co do 1. czści tekstu, to się nie wypowiem, nie czytałem żadnych takich ciekawostek. mogę ci natomiast powiedziec co nieco wiecej o dzialaniu amd64 (turion64) na gentoo - mianowicie działa wszystko, przynajmniej do takich zastosowań domowych. jest to procesor jednordzeniowy. działa całkiem fajnie, ale tez trudno ocenić bez jakis konkretnych wskaźników na ile szybciej/wolniej działa taki 64bit na systemie 64bit (+ ew. jakies emulacje z 32bit) niz 32bit na 32bit systemie  :Wink:  obawiam się, ze przy takim zastosowaniu domowym moze to byc niewielka różnica w wydajnosci, gdyby porównać turiona64 2.0 z jakims procesorem 32bit o tym samym taktowaniu i takim samym cache.

----------

## Yatmai

Żeby odczuć różnicę musiałbyś użyć softu dedykowanego pod 64bit, bo jeśli taki Firefox był pisany z myślą o 32bit, to żaden kompilator nie przekona go by wykorzystać 100% potencjału dłuższych rejestrów.

Poza tym, 64bit nie oznacza, że procesor będzie szybszy, tylko, że operuje na dłuższych słowach/adresach/instrukcjach. Imho nie ma to nic wspólnego z wydajnością, poza przypadkiem gdy przykładowo trzeba przemnożyć 2 liczby 64bitowe - wtedy 32bitowiec musiałby wykonać kilka operacji, zamiast jednej.

Myślę, że w zasadzie jedynym powodem przejścia na 64bit jest szyna adresowa - 32bit adresuje 4GB ramu, a tyle to viśta potrzebuje do sensownej pracy.

----------

## yoursoft

[quote="Yatmai"]Żeby odczuć różnicę musiałbyś użyć softu dedykowanego pod 64bit, bo jeśli taki Firefox był pisany z myślą o 32bit, to żaden kompilator nie przekona go by wykorzystać 100% potencjału dłuższych rejestrów.

A co rozumiesz przez "soft dedykowany pod 64bit", czym on się różni od softu dla 32 bit, oprócz oczywiście skompilowanego kodu ?

----------

## koval_ski

No bo na logikę to rzeczywiście dodatkowe bity mogą się przydać tylko przy obliczeniach na dużych liczbach, tylko gdzie takie duże liczby występują? Bo liczba całkowita bez znaku 64-bit ma taką max. wartość że nie da się tego nawet nazwać (18446744073709551615).

----------

## Yatmai

 *yoursoft wrote:*   

> A co rozumiesz przez "soft dedykowany pod 64bit", czym on się różni od softu dla 32 bit, oprócz oczywiście skompilowanego kodu ?

 

Program pisany specjalnie pod 64bit  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> max. wartość że nie da się tego nawet nazwać (18446744073709551615)

 

16 milionów terabajtów ?  :Wink:  Co dało by 16 eksabajtów...

----------

## Aktyn

Szybsze są wszystkie operacje z dostępem do pamieci, dwukrotnie. Przy testowaniu hdparm wynik cache jest dokładnie dwa razy wiekszy (u mnie) ok 1700 Mb/sek na 64-bit, 800 Mb/sek na 32 bitach. Operacje na liczbach 64bit też są dwukrotnie szybsze. To w jaki sposób zrealizowano to już nie ma znaczenia.

Więcej nie wiem bo system 32 bitowy mam na i686, żeby się to dało uruchamiać na czymkolwiek słabszym, a 64 bit pod konkretnie 64_bit instrukcje.

Ale kiedyś testowałem kompresje wav->ogg, z różnymi flagami, to na 64_bit była 30% szybsza. Ale to nie ma reguły co do każdego typu programu.

A co do procesrów Power to dokładnych danych nie mam, ale to nie tylko kwestia instrukcji decyduje o szybkości operacji, ale cała architektura.

Niektórzy twierdzą że to przyszłość najszybszych komputerów.

----------

## electro

mam takie pytania:

- czy  jako komputer domowy warto instalowac system w wersji 64-bitowej  (czy mija sie to z celem i wykorzystaniem tego do daja magiczne "64-bity") ?

- z czym moga byc problemy podczas kompilacji pakietow  64-bitowych ?

- czy 64-bity to tylko mit  ?

bo instalowałem debiana AMD64 i pracowałem  na nim w domu i NIE_ODCZUłEM ZADNEJ ROZNICY w stosunku do systemu 32-bitowego (moze z gentoo bedzie inaczej ? bo gentoo nie mam preinstalowanych pakietów jak to miałem w debianie, tylko gentoo kompiluje je pod mój proczesor podczas instalacji)

-------------------------

na takim moim sprzecie :

-------------------------

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (2 GHz s.754) ; RAM 1GB ;Sapphire RADEON X600 PRO (256 MB PCI-E) ; MSI K8N Neo3-FSR (nForce4-4X) ;Hyundai L72D [17" LCD]; SB LIVE 5.1 SB0220 ; Lexmark X1195 ; WDC WD2500JS (250 GB SATA II)

co wy o tym myslicie i mi radzicie   :Question: 

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

s/NIEODCZUłEM/NIE ODCZUłEM/

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Yatmai

Tak jak pisał kolega wyżej Johnny the Ripper czy rippownie dvd działa szybciej, w codziennych zastosowaniach ciężko wyczuć różnicę.

A problemy mogą być z zamkniętym oprogramowaniem jak java czy flash, którym instaluje się 32bitowe biblioteki i  jakoś dają radę  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> - czy 64-bity to tylko mit ?
> 
> 

 

Hehe, czytałem już bloga kolesia który uważa, że księżyca nie ma, a jego istnienie to jeden wielki spisek  :Very Happy: 

IMHO lepiej założyć, że 64bit faktycznie istnieje, a jeśli nie, to bardzo dobrze kłamią  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> - z czym moga byc problemy podczas kompilacji pakietow 64-bitowych ?

 

Używam od prawie 4 lat i w zasadzie nigdy nie miałem z tym problemów.

 *Quote:*   

> A problemy mogą być z zamkniętym oprogramowaniem jak java czy flash, którym instaluje się 32bitowe biblioteki i jakoś dają radę 

 

Java jest dostępna w wersji 64 bitowej, a 32 bitowy flash działa bez problemu w 64 bitowej Operze (w snapshotach Opery, bo tylko te są 64 bitowe, ale i tak je polecam bo są znacznie szybsze od stabilnej, 32 bitowej wersji).

----------

## mirek

Mozesz podpowiedziec jaka java jest dostepna dla wersji 64 bitowej

----------

## Raku

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Mozesz podpowiedziec jaka java jest dostepna dla wersji 64 bitowej

 

chociażby ta:

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/dev-java/sun-jre-bin

tak ciężko samemu sprawdzić?

----------

## Dagger

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *mirek wrote:*   Mozesz podpowiedziec jaka java jest dostepna dla wersji 64 bitowej 
> 
> chociażby ta:
> 
> http://packages.gentoo.org/package/dev-java/sun-jre-bin
> ...

 

przypuszczam, ze Mirkowi chodzilo o 64bitowy plugin javy do przegladarek  :Smile: 

obecnie dostepne: IceTea (unsupported software) java 1.7pre

----------

## ksitau

nie moge cos znalezc tego icetea w drzewie "emerge -S icetea"

Gdzie ta wtyke javy do mozilli dla 64bit znalezc?

----------

## skazi

Tutaj jest cały temat o tym pluginie:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-636218.html

a ebuild jest również w arcon-overlayu.

----------

## C1REX

Aplikacje 64bitowe zajmują więcej RAMu. Różnica podobno jest dość spora +20-50%.

Skoro więc zajmują więcej RAMu, to i dłużej się uruchamiają. Dobrze rozumuję?

----------

## ksitau

Czysto teoretycznie, to jesli magistrala danych jest 64bitowa a nie 32, i pamieci pracuja w trybie 64bitowym a nie 32, to skoro program zajmuje 50% wiecej miejsca w pamieci a wzrost wydajnosci transferu przy tej samej czestotliwosci taktowania magistrali jest 100% to programy powinny przetwarzac sie o 25% szybciej. Zgadza sie? Pozostaje kwestia wydajnosci dysku, ktora pomijam, choc tutaj takze mozna podwoic ich wydajnosc (jesli sie ma 2) przy pomocy odpowiedniej konfiguracji RAID.

To tak czysto teoretycznie oczywiscie  :Smile: 

----------

